# FRITZ!WLAN Repeaters 450E einrichten?



## Seabound (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich komme nicht weiter und habe ein Problem beim Einrichten von einem FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E.  Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich will den Repeater über mein WLAN per Online-Assisten einrichten (hab kein WPS-Knopf an meinem Router) und hab mir hierzu auf Einrichtung | AVM Deutschland den Online-Assistenten runtergeladen.

Ich starte den Assistenten und dieser ermittelt die Verbindungsmöglichkeiten (der Repeater ist in der Nähe vom Router in ne Steckdose gestöpselt).

Der Online-Assistent gibt mir nun die Möglichkeit vor, den Repeater kabellos per WLAN mit meinem Computer zu verbinden. 

Ich wähle aus "per WLAN-Verbinden" und der Online-Assistent zeigt mir nun meine aktiven Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindungen an. 

Ich wähle meinen USB-WLAN-Stick aus. Dann kommt die Meldung "Verbindung mit WLAN-Dienst von Windows 7 herstellten). 

Ich klicke auf weiter und nun kommt die Meldung, dass ich über die Systemsteuerung von Windows 7 "Netzwerk und INternet) wählen soll. 

Dann soll ich auf "Verbindung mit einem Drahtlosnetzwerk herstellen" klicken. Dann refreshen "und ein Netzwerk" auswählen. 

Ich weiß nun leider aber nicht, welches Netzwerk ich auswählen soll. Es gibt keines mit den Namen "FRITZ!WLAN Repeaters 450E".  Ich habe zwar andere FRITZ!-Netzwerke in der Liste, aber bei keinem passt mein WLAN-Schlüssel.

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

Ist der Repeater denn per Kabel am Hauptrouter, also ersetzt er das WLAN des Hauptrouters? Oder nimmt er das WLAN des Hauptrouters und leitet es weiter? In letzterem Falle heißt das WLAn vlt dann ganz einfach so, wie das vom Hauptrouter? ^^


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Der Repeater soll das WLAN vom Router aufnehmen und verstärken. 

Werde ich später mal ausprobieren, ob das mit dem WLAN-Namen vom Hauptrouter funktioniert. 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist der Repeater denn per Kabel am Hauptrouter, also ersetzt er das WLAN des Hauptrouters? Oder nimmt er das WLAN des Hauptrouters und leitet es weiter? In letzterem Falle heißt das WLAn vlt dann ganz einfach so, wie das vom Hauptrouter? ^^



Sry Doppelpost:

Also, dein Tip ist ja soweit gut, jedoch scheitert es daran, dass ich das WLAN verbinden soll (siehe Anhang). Das WLAN vom Router ist ja aber schon verbunden... 

So kann das also leider nicht funktionieren...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Dann arbeitet der Repeater doch. Dein Laptop nimmt natürlich das stärkste Signal, geh mal wo hin wo vorher kaum Empfang war.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Der Repeater blinkt grad vor sich hin. Scheint keinen WLAN-Empfang zu haben. Der Computer nebendrann hat aber. Vielleicht ist das ****-Ding auch einfach kaputt...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Du hast den Repeater also noch garnicht installiert? 

FRITZ!WLAN Repeater auf Werkseinstellungen zurÃ¼cksetzen | FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E | AVM Deutschland


Dann sollte ein WLAN auftauchen das sich Avm WLAN Repeater 450e nennt.. oder ähnlich.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Ne. Ich hab den Repeater von meinem Schwiegervater übernommen. Werde den Repeater jetzt direkt mal zurücksetzen. Danke.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Na, das wäre doch mal ne Info gewesen die dir n paar Stunden Arbeit erspart hätte.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Ja ok Danke! 

Ich hab nun den Repeater in der WLAN-Liste. Aber leider stimmt mein Netzwerkschlüssel nicht, den ich habe, vom meinem WLAN.  Also funktioniert nix.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Du musst um auf den Repeater zu kommen 8 * die 0 eingeben.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Das funktioniert. Nun bin ich jedoch nur noch mit dem Repeater verbunden und nicht mehr mit meinem WLAN. Hab dann also kein Internet. Irgenwie versteh ich die Technik da echt nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Du musst den Repeater jetzt natürlich so einrichten dass er dein WLAN auch repeatet, dafür musst du eben auf dem Repeater arbeiten können. 

Hast du das Handbuch auch nur mal von weitem angeschaut? Weisst du überhaupt wofür der Repeater ist?


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe leider kein Handbuch. Das Ding war ja gebraucht. Und der Online-Assistent, mit dem ich das Ding einrichten wollte, gibt nix her. Ich weiß noch nicht mal wie ich nen Router einrichte. Ich schließ dass Ding an die Buchse an und gut ist. Ich bin nicht so der Technik Freak... Deswegen frag ich doch.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Und bei AVM auf der Website hast du sicher auch kein Handbuch gefunden. 

Jetzt bist du auf dem Repeater und richtest ihn so ein dass er dein WLAN repeatet, fertig. 

Was erhoffst du dir von dem Repeater?


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Wie ruf ich denn den Repeater auf? mit Fritz.box geht das leider nicht? 

Ich hoffe, dass das Ding das WLAN verstärkt. Wir haben im Wohnzimmer schlechten Empfang.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Wie wärs denn mal mit Google? Wobei jetzt auch der Assistent funktionieren müsste. 

WLAN-Verbindung zwischen Router und FRITZ!WLAN Repeater einrichten | FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E | AVM Deutschland







Fritz.repeater


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Danke. Alles läuft. Hast mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (10. Februar 2015)

Geht doch, nächstes mal gleich alle Infos in den ersten Post und das Handbuch suchen, dann ist das alles easy. Die AVM Produkte sind zum Glück sehr gnädig.


----------



## Seabound (10. Februar 2015)

Jo WLAN strahlt volle Möhre bis rauf auf den Balkon.  Hab dann unter Fritz.Repeater einfach mein WLAN ausgewählt und gut war. Danke für die kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## Fre3eman (10. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich sind die AVM Produkt immer leicht zu konfigurieren, Ein Klick auf die AVM.de  Seite und man weiß wie man was zu tun hat


----------



## Seabound (11. Februar 2015)

Ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass Fritz irgendwas mit AVM zu tun hat. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Nächste mal kann ichs.


----------

